# Alfalfa test results



## alfalfa33 (Jun 19, 2011)

Have a question for alfalfa test results. Do you guys test hay after each cuttings to distinguish there grade? Also, if it's for export, does it get tested before the shipment to destination or it only get tested once only and that's it? Thanks in advance!


----------



## LeadFarmer (May 10, 2011)

We are going to start doing our own testing next dairy season. We were going to start this year, but with the hay market like it was/is no one was even asking for a test, they just needed the hay!

Our hay will only be tested after three or four of our cuttings. These three or four cuttings are the only time of year that we are able to make ultra premium hay that dairy men want.

We sold our first three cuttings for export this year, and they were tested in the stack, before shipment.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

A number of points.

Eventually it sunk in that the hay buyers are only interested in Crude Protein.

I like the idea of using hay analysis mineral results to monitor soil fertility.

For about 30 years each field and each cutting has been sampled and tested.

I always sample the same loads coming off the field, and the same bales on those loads.

The NIR test only reported 4 elements, Changed to a Wet lab and it tested for a number of elements but left off boron. 
For less cost I have a plant analysis run that also includes boron, for a third less cost. I just compute CP using Nitrogen percentage times 6.25 = CP. 
Everyone is happy, HERE!


----------



## LeadFarmer (May 10, 2011)

hay wilson in TX said:


> A number of points.
> 
> Eventually it sunk in that the hay buyers are only interested in Crude Protein.
> 
> ...


The brokers here really beat us up over Relative Feed Value, protein and TDN (Total Digestiable Nuitrients).


----------



## dbergh (Jun 3, 2010)

We only test for stuff that might be potential dairy quality so we know where we stand as far aw RFV. Funny thing though-when hay prices go sky high as they are now (160RFV rained on @ $200) test numbers almost go out the window. When hay is plentiful and prices low the buyers beat you to death with them. Many growers got tired of trying to meet the ever increasing standards for the dairies and plowed out stands or went back to growing feeder quality and shooting for tonnage vs: quality. Its the never ending battle in our are. Love my horse people! Gets me out form under the thumb of the diary market.


----------



## LeadFarmer (May 10, 2011)

dbergh said:


> We only test for stuff that might be potential dairy quality so we know where we stand as far aw RFV. Funny thing though-when hay prices go sky high as they are now (160RFV rained on @ $200) test numbers almost go out the window. When hay is plentiful and prices low the buyers beat you to death with them. Many growers got tired of trying to meet the ever increasing standards for the dairies and plowed out stands or went back to growing feeder quality and shooting for tonnage vs: quality. Its the never ending battle in our are. Love my horse people! Gets me out form under the thumb of the diary market.


The export guys have helped out a lot here. If the dairy boys are trying to play hardball we'll just send our hay overseas!


----------



## dbergh (Jun 3, 2010)

I hear you! Exporters have had a nice impact on the Northwest market the past 12 months too!


----------

